# Glassine bags for CP??



## chlobue (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone used these bags for CP

chris


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 12, 2013)

I use little ones for my samples. I stick a business card and soap sample inside them fold over the top and stick a label on it. Seems to work well for that. 




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lindy (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks great!  For the Canadians remember that you will need your ingredients on there or the back even for samples...


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 16, 2019)

We buy these from Papermart. Our last order was for 1000 bags and, with shipping, came to 29.88 (US dollars). 0.0298 cents a piece.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 16, 2019)

melinda48 said:


> We buy these from Papermart. Our last order was for 1000 bags and, with shipping, came to 29.88 (US dollars). 0.0298 cents a piece.



This post is over 5 years old. The OP hasn’t been here in years.   Please don’t pull up old threads.  It’s considered necroposting.  Thank you


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 16, 2019)

Argh! Have to get used to checking the age of posts. I apologize. Didn’t intend to raise the dead.


----------

